# Fragen zu Formula Cura



## Devildriver01 (22. Juli 2018)

Hallo allerseits,

Wie in der Überschrift schon angedeutet hätte ich ein  paar Fragen zur Formula Cura:

1. Bei Bike-components steht, dass die Montage einseitig ist, also nicht mehr Flipflop wie bei der The One bspw. Ist dies tatsächlich so?
2. Wenn ja wieso?
3. 



Was sind die Maße hier?

Danke schon einmal im vorraus


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Juli 2018)

Frag BC heute - hast Antwort morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devildriver01 (22. Juli 2018)

Nachdem ich dort schon einmal eine Frage gestellt habe und einfach nur der Text zitiert wurde werde ich lieber wieder hier nachfragen


----------



## hardtails (22. Juli 2018)

hier


----------



## Devildriver01 (22. Juli 2018)

Wenn ich nichts überlesen haben sollte wurde „hier“ keine der 3 Fragen beantwortet


----------



## hardtails (22. Juli 2018)

hast du dann offensichtlich


----------



## Devildriver01 (22. Juli 2018)

Naja die Maße sind nirgends angegeben und das einzige zur Montage des Gebers ist dass die Klemmubg mit dem Pfeil nach oben montiert werden soll. Mehr nicht


----------



## CosmicSports (28. Juli 2018)

Die Cura kann sowohl links als auch rechts montiert werden. Wichtig ist, dass bei der Klemme der Pfeil nach oben zeigt, die Klemme kann jedoch einfach herumgedreht werden.

Dein CosmicSports-Team


----------



## lopez (14. August 2018)

Hallo,

gibt es denn schon Beläge für die Cura4 zu kaufen?
Ich habe mein Bike schon ein paar Wochen mit dieser Bremse und bin schwer begeistert.

Der Verschleiß ist zwar trotz Bikepark eher gering, jedoch geht´s im September für einige Tage nach Saalbach.
Da hätte ich gerne Ersatz dabei.

Viele Grüße


----------



## CosmicSports (14. August 2018)

lopez schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es denn schon Beläge für die Cura4 zu kaufen?
> Ich habe mein Bike schon ein paar Wochen mit dieser Bremse und bin schwer begeistert.
> ...



Siehe hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lieferfaehigkeit-formula-produkte-ersatzteile.874073/#post-15425951

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. August 2018)

Beläge für Cura 4:
https://www.mtb-brakepads.nl/remblokken/formula/formula-cura-4-remblokken/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (20. August 2018)

lopez schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe mein Bike schon ein paar Wochen mit dieser Bremse und bin schwer begeistert.


zeig!


----------



## lopez (20. August 2018)

_Olli schrieb:


> zeig!



anbei.


----------



## _Olli (20. August 2018)

Erzähl mal mehr von der bremse..  Bitte


----------



## lopez (20. August 2018)

_Olli schrieb:


> Erzähl mal mehr von der bremse..  Bitte


Also ich hab als direkten Vergleich die sram Guide und die MT5.

Im Vergleich zur MT gefällt mir der Druckpunkt und die Dosierbarkeit ein bisschen besser. 
Beissen beide nahezu gleich (die MT fahre ich mit Trickstuff Scheiben. Die originale haben mir nicht gefallen und die Trickstuff haben mehr Power). 
Die Cura hat wenn dann minimal die Nase vorne .

Im Bikepark war kein Fading. Ich wiege fahrfertig ca 100Kg.
Die Guide war hier nicht zu gebrauchen. 

Einzige minimale Schwachpunkte:
Die Hebel lassen sich wie bei der MT5 nur mit Werkzeug verstellen, jedoch kommt man mit dicken Griffen bei der Cura eher schlecht ran. Außerdem kann man die Hebel nicht so nah an den Lenker stellen wie bei der MT5. 
Wenn alles eingestellt ist und man ein paar Meter gefahren ist, dann ist das aber wieder der egal.

Wenn ich alle genannten Faktoren  inkl Optik und Werigkeit berücksichtige, ist die Cura4 die Beste Bremse die ich bisher gefahren bin.


----------



## hans7 (3. Oktober 2018)

@CosmicSports 
@FormulaGermany 

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich denn hier für Kolben drin habe? An den anderen 3 Cura von mir sind andere Kolben mit Rillen verbaut, hier ein komplett anderer Kolben, Auflagefläche zu den Belägen komplett plan. ist das Vorserie was ich hier habe?
Funktionieren tun sie ja, dennoch komisch komplett andere Kolben an der ein und der gleichen Bremse zu haben.


----------



## WOli (4. November 2018)

Ich find für die Cura keinen mixmaster für i-spec 2. Bin ich zu blöd zum Suchen oder gibt's das nicht? Gibt's eine Alternative?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlumo (12. November 2018)

WOli schrieb:


> Ich find für die Cura keinen mixmaster für i-spec 2. Bin ich zu blöd zum Suchen oder gibt's das nicht? Gibt's eine Alternative?


Der Adapter vom Magura passt bei mir perfekt.


----------



## hans7 (15. November 2018)

hans7 schrieb:


> @CosmicSports
> @FormulaGermany
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen was ich denn hier für Kolben drin habe? An den anderen 3 Cura von mir sind andere Kolben mit Rillen verbaut, hier ein komplett anderer Kolben, Auflagefläche zu den Belägen komplett plan. ist das Vorserie was ich hier habe?
> Funktionieren tun sie ja, dennoch komisch komplett andere Kolben an der ein und der gleichen Bremse zu haben.Anhang anzeigen 779636 Anhang anzeigen 779638 Anhang anzeigen 779636 Anhang anzeigen 779638



@CosmicSports 
@FormulaGermany 

Hallo,

könnt ihr euch das mal ansehen und sagen was bei mir für ein Kolben verbaut ist? 
Grüße


----------



## CosmicSports (15. November 2018)

hans7 schrieb:


> @CosmicSports
> @FormulaGermany
> 
> Hallo,
> ...



Es sind andere Kolben, die an frühen Modellen der Bremse verbaut waren. Keine Vorserie, reguläre Serie. 

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## kasimir2 (17. November 2018)

Moin Moin,

weiß zufällig jemand eine Bezugsquelle für
Pins und Oliven? Ich muß die Tage bei einer
gebrauchten Bremse die Leitung kürzen
und finde in den Shops nur Teile für die DOT
Bremsen.

Danke Marc


----------



## muddiver (18. November 2018)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> weiß zufällig jemand eine Bezugsquelle für
> Pins und Oliven? Ich muß die Tage bei einer
> ...



r2-bike.com


----------



## kasimir2 (18. November 2018)

Danke für die Info.
Die Teile bei r2 habe ich gesehen,
was mich da stutzig macht ist das die
Pins für alle Bremsen passen sollen.
Alle mit dem gleichen O-ring.
Das dürfte ja mit DOT und mal mit
Mineralöl nicht gehen - wenn man
sieht was da sonst immer für ein Film
von gemacht wird....

@CosmicSports 
Was sagt ihr dazu?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## CosmicSports (19. November 2018)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Die Teile bei r2 habe ich gesehen,
> was mich da stutzig macht ist das die
> Pins für alle Bremsen passen sollen.
> ...



Die Pins und die Oliven können die gleichen sein. Die O-Ringe sind unterschiedlich, beim Leitung kürzen kann jedoch der O-Ring des "alten" Pins verwendet werden, diese sind meist in einem einwandfreien Zustand.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## FJ836 (30. März 2019)

@CosmicSports 

Welche Teile benötige ich um das Speedlock an meinen Cura4 Kolben in einen normalen Anschluss umzubauen!?
Hab leider den Verdacht das dieser an meiner hinteren Bremse Luft zieht.


----------



## MLOutlaw (31. März 2019)

@FJ089 
Pin Olive und Übwurfmutter. 
Speedlock an der Leitung direkt hinter dem Metall Teil abschneiden. 
Speedlock am Sattel mit eine Torx T20 oder T25 rausdrehen, haben vergessen welcher passt.
Überwurfmutter, Olive und Pin auf die Leitung montieren und in den Sattel schrauben.

Die Speedlocks werden mit der Zeit undicht.  
Deswegen sind sie bei mir auch rausgeflogen.


----------



## FJ836 (31. März 2019)

MLOutlaw schrieb:


> @FJ089
> Pin Olive und Übwurfmutter.
> Speedlock an der Leitung direkt hinter dem Metall Teil abschneiden.
> Speedlock am Sattel mit eine Torx T20 oder T25 rausdrehen, haben vergessen welcher passt.
> ...



Top .... vielen Dank für die Infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MLOutlaw (1. April 2019)

@FJ089 
Ach ja, die Gummitülle vom Speedlock kannst weiter verwenden.

Sieht dann so aus


----------



## CosmicSports (3. April 2019)

FJ089 schrieb:


> Top .... vielen Dank für die Infos



Wie der Kollege oben sagte. Alternativ eine Leitung ohne SpeedLock nehmen unten wird dann der verpresste Teil verschraubt, oben wiederum mit Pin und Olive.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## FJ836 (3. April 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Wie der Kollege oben sagte. Alternativ eine Leitung ohne SpeedLock nehmen unten wird dann der verpresste Teil verschraubt, oben wiederum mit Pin und Olive.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team



Danke, aber ne neue Leitung durch den Rahmen friemeln tu ich mir nicht an 

Das is das passende Anschlussset für den Umbau: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07BH2YBQP/ref=pe_3044161_185740101_TE_item oder?!


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. April 2019)

Schaut so aus, aber bei BC ist es günstiger (dort die 3 Einzelteile, in Summe, plus Versand).


----------



## MLOutlaw (3. April 2019)

FJ089 schrieb:


> Danke aber ne neue Leitung durch den Rahmen friemeln tu ich mir nicht an
> 
> Das is das passende Anschlussset für den Umbau: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07BH2YBQP/ref=pe_3044161_185740101_TE_item oder?!


Jup sollte passen.

Bei den Preisen für die Formula Leitungen kann man auch gleich Stahlflex nehmen.


----------



## FJ836 (3. April 2019)

MLOutlaw schrieb:


> Jup sollte passen.
> 
> Bei den Preisen für die Formula Leitungen kann man auch gleich Stahlflex nehmen.



Danke.

Hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich befürchte das die mit 5,9mm Aussendurchmesser nicht durch die Zugverlegung in meinem Rahmen passen.


----------



## FJ836 (11. April 2019)

@CosmicSports 

Ich hab ein Original Formula Entlüftungsset für meine Cura4 und leider einen der beiden Bremsseiitigen Anschlussadapter verlegt .... gibts da ne Möglichkeit den Einzeln zu bekommen?!


----------



## CosmicSports (16. April 2019)

FJ089 schrieb:


> @CosmicSports
> 
> Ich hab ein Original Formula Entlüftungsset für meine Cura4 und leider einen der beiden Bremsseiitigen Anschlussadapter verlegt .... gibts da ne Möglichkeit den Einzeln zu bekommen?!



Es gibt für das Entlüftungsset keine einzelnen Ersatzteile. Du kannst nachsehen, ob ältere Formula und/oder Avid Anschlüsse passen, hier wurden häufig die gleichen Maße verwendet. Vorher einmal gründlich reinigen, dann kannst du ihn verwenden.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## burn23 (15. Mai 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Die Pins und die Oliven können die gleichen sein. Die O-Ringe sind unterschiedlich, beim Leitung kürzen kann jedoch der O-Ring des "alten" Pins verwendet werden, diese sind meist in einem einwandfreien Zustand.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team



Um nochmal das Thema aufzugreifen:
Ich will meine Leitung an der Cura kürzen und stolpere immer wieder über Sets, welche an allen Bremsen passen sollen, d.h. für DOT und Mineralöl. 
Beispiel: https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...R1R-RO-C1-p53621/universal-universal-o100001/

Laut telefonischer Auskunft eines Mitarbeiters bei bc sind diese für alle Bremsen einsetzbar.

@CosmicSports 
Stimmt eure Aussage von damals immer noch was den O-Ring betrifft? Falls ja, warum wird immer nur ein Set bei den Onlineshops angeboten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (15. Mai 2019)

burn23 schrieb:


> Um nochmal das Thema aufzugreifen:
> Ich will meine Leitung an der Cura kürzen und stolpere immer wieder über Sets, welche an allen Bremsen passen sollen, d.h. für DOT und Mineralöl.
> Beispiel: https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...R1R-RO-C1-p53621/universal-universal-o100001/
> 
> ...



Das würde mich für die Entlüftungsschrauben auch interessieren, auch hier finde ich Sets, die angeblich sowohl für Mineralöl als auch DOT passen sollen.
Und wo es die O-Ringe einzeln/als 10er-Pack zu beziehen gibt. Der PReis, der für eine Entlüftungsschraube inkl. O-Ring aufgerufen wird, ist unverschämt.


----------



## CosmicSports (17. Mai 2019)

.jan schrieb:


> Das würde mich für die Entlüftungsschrauben auch interessieren, auch hier finde ich Sets, die angeblich sowohl für Mineralöl als auch DOT passen sollen.
> Und wo es die O-Ringe einzeln/als 10er-Pack zu beziehen gibt. Der PReis, der für eine Entlüftungsschraube inkl. O-Ring aufgerufen wird, ist unverschämt.





burn23 schrieb:


> Um nochmal das Thema aufzugreifen:
> Ich will meine Leitung an der Cura kürzen und stolpere immer wieder über Sets, welche an allen Bremsen passen sollen, d.h. für DOT und Mineralöl.
> Beispiel: https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...R1R-RO-C1-p53621/universal-universal-o100001/
> 
> ...



Hier liegt ein Fehler vor, diese beiden Kits sind beide für DOT Bremsen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...R1R-RO-C1-p53621/universal-universal-o100001/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Formula/Anschlussstueck-Kit-fuer-TheOne-Mega-R1-R1R-RO-RX-p18553/

Das Anschlusskit für die Formula Cura ist Artikel FD40024-40.

Alternativ kann man auch eines der obigen Kits nehmen und nur den O-Ring tauschen, diese gibt es im 10er Pack (FD40228-10).
Die restlichen Bauteile der Anschlusskits sind identisch.

Dein Cosmic Service


----------



## FJ836 (17. Mai 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Hier liegt ein Fehler vor, diese beiden Kits sind beide für DOT Bremsen:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...R1R-RO-C1-p53621/universal-universal-o100001/
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Formula/Anschlussstueck-Kit-fuer-TheOne-Mega-R1-R1R-RO-RX-p18553/
> 
> ...



Dann solltet ihr BC da bitte schnellstmöglich drauf aufmerksam machen!

Und wo kann man das Dichtungsringset bzw. das richtige Anschlusskit (Olive + Pin) in D beziehen?!


----------



## CosmicSports (17. Mai 2019)

FJ089 schrieb:


> Dann solltet ihr BC da bitte schnellstmöglich drauf aufmerksam machen!
> 
> Und wo kann man das Dichtungsringset bzw. das richtige Anschlusskit (Olive + Pin) in D beziehen?!



Wir sind mit BC in Kontakt, können uns den Fehler auch nicht ganz erklären.

Das Anschlusskit kann dir jeder Cosmic Händler ordern: https://cosmicsports.de/find-a-shop/

Dein Cosmic Service


----------



## Oshiki (17. Mai 2019)

Dann ist es bei r2-bike auch falsch!
https://r2-bike.com/FORMULA-Dichtring-O-Ring-Oro-Mega-One-R1-Cura
Mist dann habe ich die falschen O-Ringe 

Scheinbar gibt es das Kit bei Hollandbikeshop:
https://hollandbikeshop.com/de-de/m...fur-hydraulische-bremsleitung-schwarz-569781/


----------



## CosmicSports (17. Mai 2019)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Dann ist es bei r2-bike auch falsch!
> https://r2-bike.com/FORMULA-Dichtring-O-Ring-Oro-Mega-One-R1-Cura
> Mist dann habe ich die falschen O-Ringe
> 
> ...



Haben das auch mit R2 besprochen.

Danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (17. Mai 2019)

Wird es dann bei r2 die richtigen Dichtungen geben?


----------



## CosmicSports (17. Mai 2019)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Wird es dann bei r2 die richtigen Dichtungen geben?



R2 wird wohl Artikel FD40024-40 ins Sortiment nehmen, für Details aber am Besten direkt dort anfragen.


----------



## Oshiki (20. Mai 2019)

Hat schon jemand die O-Ringe im 10er Pack (FD40228-10) online gefunden?
Das Anschlussset finde ich übertrieben teuer und brauche es in der Form auch nicht.


----------



## WOli (7. September 2019)

@CosmicSports 

An meiner Cura2 hat (seit das Rad wo runter gescheppert ist) der Bremshebel einen Leerweg. Genauer: der Stift, der den Hebel mit dem Geberkolben verbindet, bewegt sich im Bremshebel, ohne dass der Geberkolben sich bewegt. Beziehungsweise, der Hebel inklusive Stift schlackert paar mm rum, bevor der Widerstand kommt.

Weiß Jemand, was da zu ersetzen ist? Bzw., gibt es von der Cura eine Explosionszeichung? Ist dieser Stift mit dem Geberkolben direkt verbunden?


----------



## conathanjumpman (17. September 2019)

@CosmicSports 
@FormulaGermany 

Ich hätte eine Frage bzgl meiner Cura4: ich hab sie mir anfang Juni in Finale Ligure gekauft und montieren lassen. Ist der Bremssattel-seitige Anschluss ein Speedlockanschluss oder nicht? Oder eine Mischung? Ich hab schon öfters gelesen, dass der speedlock Luft zieht und würde das gerne bei mir vermeiden, da ich die Bremse eh schon relativ oft entlüftet habe...
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. September 2019)

1. Der User FormulaGermany ist inaktiv.
2. Das ist kein Speedlock.


----------



## CosmicSports (18. September 2019)

WOli schrieb:


> @CosmicSports
> 
> An meiner Cura2 hat (seit das Rad wo runter gescheppert ist) der Bremshebel einen Leerweg. Genauer: der Stift, der den Hebel mit dem Geberkolben verbindet, bewegt sich im Bremshebel, ohne dass der Geberkolben sich bewegt. Beziehungsweise, der Hebel inklusive Stift schlackert paar mm rum, bevor der Widerstand kommt.
> 
> Weiß Jemand, was da zu ersetzen ist? Bzw., gibt es von der Cura eine Explosionszeichung? Ist dieser Stift mit dem Geberkolben direkt verbunden?



Hast du einmal ein Bild, um welches Bauteil es geht?



conathanjumpman schrieb:


> @CosmicSports
> @FormulaGermany
> 
> Ich hätte eine Frage bzgl meiner Cura4: ich hab sie mir anfang Juni in Finale Ligure gekauft und montieren lassen. Ist der Bremssattel-seitige Anschluss ein Speedlockanschluss oder nicht? Oder eine Mischung? Ich hab schon öfters gelesen, dass der speedlock Luft zieht und würde das gerne bei mir vermeiden, da ich die Bremse eh schon relativ oft entlüftet habe...
> Danke schonmal!Anhang anzeigen 911021



Das ist kein Speedlock, konstruktiv zieht die Bremse über den Speedlock auch keine Luft, es kann vorkommen, dass am Speedport unbelastet Öl austritt, ein Lufteintritt ist allerdings unwahrscheinlich.

Das Cosmic Service Team


----------



## WOli (18. September 2019)




----------



## WOli (18. September 2019)

@CosmicSports 
Die oval eingekreiste Griffweiten-Verstellschraube hat etwa 5mm Spiel in Achsrichtung


----------



## FJ836 (22. September 2019)

@CosmicSports 
Gibt es von Formula eigentlich einen PMPM +40 Adapter um mit einer PM7 Aufnahme die 220mm Monolithic Bremsscheibe fahren zu können?!

ja ich weiß es gibt Adapter von Avid, Hope, etc. Aber die Formula gefallen mir von der Form her am besten (neben Trickstuff, aber die sind +43mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (14. Oktober 2019)

FJ089 schrieb:


> @CosmicSports
> Gibt es von Formula eigentlich einen PMPM +40 Adapter um mit einer PM7 Aufnahme die 220mm Monolithic Bremsscheibe fahren zu können?!
> 
> ja ich weiß es gibt Adapter von Avid, Hope, etc. Aber die Formula gefallen mir von der Form her am besten (neben Trickstuff, aber die sind +43mm)



Das gibt es leider nicht, es gibt einen 6"PM für 220 und einen 6" PM für 203 (entspricht dann 43mm), außerdem einen 7" PM für 203. 7" PM für 220 gibt es aktuell nicht.

Dein Cosmic Service


----------



## CosmicSports (14. Oktober 2019)

WOli schrieb:


> @CosmicSports
> Die oval eingekreiste Griffweiten-Verstellschraube hat etwa 5mm Spiel in Achsrichtung


Kehrt der Hebel selbständig in seine Ursprungsposition zurück?

Es könnt die Feder sein, oder bei dem Sturz hat sich intern ein Kleinteil gelöst. Die Expolsionszeichnungen liegen unseren Händlern und dem Service vor.

Dein Cosmic Team


----------



## WOli (17. Oktober 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Kehrt der Hebel selbständig in seine Ursprungsposition zurück?



Bis zur "normalen" Position geht der Hebel selbstständig zurück; dann hat er aber nochmals ca. 10 mm Spiel (ohne Federspannung) nach außen


----------



## Capra29 (17. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Jungs, ich hab da mal eine Frage. Wenn ich mir die Formula Cura 4 kaufe mit Speedlock sind die Leitungen vorne wie hinten 1750mm lang. Ist es möglich die Leitung zu kürzen und den Speedlock dann weiter zu verwenden ?
danke im Voraus


----------



## FJ836 (17. Oktober 2019)

Capra29 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, ich hab da mal eine Frage. Wenn ich mir die Formula Cura 4 kaufe mit Speedlock sind die Leitungen vorne wie hinten 1750mm lang. Ist es möglich die Leitung zu kürzen und den Speedlock dann weiter zu verwenden ?
> danke im Voraus


Ja ist es .... Du kürzt die Leitung ja an der Geberseite (Extra Pin und Olive sollten dabei sein), der Speedlock is nur am Nehmeranschluss verbaut.


----------



## Capra29 (17. Oktober 2019)

FJ089 schrieb:


> Ja ist es .... Du kürzt die Leitung ja an der Geberseite (Extra Pin und Olive sollten dabei sein), der Speedlock is nur am Nehmeranschluss verbaut.



Stimmt, hab ich so nicht gesehen auf den Bildern. Dachte ist im Lieferumfang nicht dabei.
Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Capra29 (18. Oktober 2019)

Kennt jemand zufällig eine gute Anlaufstelle wo ich sie bekomme mit Speedlock ?


----------



## ICanRide (28. Januar 2020)

Servus,
Ich bin am überlegen mir eine Formula Cura 4 am Enduro zu verbauen. Hat jemand eventuell einen direkten Vergleich zur Sram Code RSC? Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## langhooriger (17. April 2020)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Die Cura kann sowohl links als auch rechts montiert werden. Wichtig ist, dass bei der Klemme der Pfeil nach oben zeigt, die Klemme kann jedoch einfach herumgedreht werden.
> 
> Dein CosmicSports-Team



Was hat es mit dem Pfeil auf sich. Ist es wirklich wichtig das ich ihn die Klemne umdrehe? Ist nicht alles komplett symmetrisch an der Bremse?

Danke für die Erklärung die hoffentlich jemand hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FJ836 (28. April 2020)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Wie der Kollege oben sagte. Alternativ eine Leitung ohne SpeedLock nehmen unten wird dann der verpresste Teil verschraubt, oben wiederum mit Pin und Olive.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team



Servus,
nachdem die Cura 4 jetzt an das Rad meiner Frau soll, will ich den Speedport (brauch ich da nicht) jetzt endgültig ausbauen. 

Hab ich das Richtig verstanden:
- das ich entweder die Leitung (ohne verpressten Teil) mit Überwurfmutter + Olive + Pin(!?) (wie am Geber) im Sattel befestigen kann 
oder 
- den verpressten (silbernen) Anschluss mit einer Überwurfmutter direkt im Sattel verschrauben kann!?

Falls beides geht, welche Möglichkeit ist besser!?


----------



## hans7 (28. April 2020)

FJ089 schrieb:


> Servus,
> nachdem die Cura 4 jetzt an das Rad meiner Frau soll, will ich den Speedport (brauch ich da nicht) jetzt endgültig ausbauen.
> 
> Hab ich das Richtig verstanden:
> ...



So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist nur ersteres möglich. Oliver, Pin Methode


----------



## Baharott (1. Juni 2020)

Kann ich in einer Cura 2 Kolben eigentlich die Hope Scheiben fahren? Oder passt das nicht?


----------



## Xayok (5. Juni 2020)

Baharott schrieb:


> Kann ich in einer Cura 2 Kolben eigentlich die Hope Scheiben fahren? Oder passt das nicht?



Passt nicht.


----------



## Toolkid (11. Juni 2020)

Xayok schrieb:


> Passt nicht.


ich bin neugierig. Wieso sollten Hope Scheiben nicht passen?


----------



## Xayok (13. Juni 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> ich bin neugierig. Wieso sollten Hope Scheiben nicht passen?



Die Nieten schleifen am Bremskörper. Hätte ich gerne selbst so genutzt. Beste Kombination ist nach meinen bisherigen Tests mit den original Formula Monolithic Scheiben. 

Grüße André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo, 

Mal eine Frage zu den Formula Bremsleitungen allgemein. Kann es sein das die Bremsleitungen eher von der Empfindlichen Art sin? Also das sie anfällig gegenüber schnitten oder oder scharfen Kanten, wie von einem Kabelbinder?

Danke!


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (29. Juni 2020)

Hm kann sein. Der Mantel ist auf jeden Fall gummiartiger und rutscht nicht.


----------



## trischi24 (30. Juni 2020)

underdog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mal eine Frage zu den Formula Bremsleitungen allgemein. Kann es sein das die Bremsleitungen eher von der Empfindlichen Art sin? Also das sie anfällig gegenüber schnitten oder oder scharfen Kanten, wie von einem Kabelbinder?
> 
> Danke!


Hi, die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Allerdings kommt innen eine Metallhülle hervor, deswegen glaube ich nicht dass es schlimm ist wenn die äußere Haut verletzt ist. Bisschen gegen Rost sichern und gut is.
Grüße


----------



## Gluehhops (19. Juli 2020)

Hi,
bin bei der Montage auf zwei Fragen gestoßen:

1.Meine Cura 4 berührt leicht den Bremssattel (Shimano _SM_-_MA_-F180P/P2) an meiner Gabel (Fox 34 Step Cast FP 120mm). Ich brauchte dabei aber keine Kraft, um es zu montieren und es sieht auch nicht aus, als ob sich irgendwas biegt oder auf Spannung ist. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob das wg. Vibrationen ö.ä. nicht optimal ist. Passt die Kombi?

2. Beim Entlüften ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Kolben nicht gleichzeitig rauskommen (habe ich beim Entlüften durch herausziehen des Bleedblock + Pumpen gesehen). In anderen Thread wurde erwähnt, dass es auf einen Defekt hindeuten kann, wenn die Kolben nicht gleichzeitig rauskommen - lohnt es da jetzt überhaupt noch weitere Arbeit in das korrekte Entlüften zu investieren?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## hans7 (19. Juli 2020)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin bei der Montage auf zwei Fragen gestoßen:
> 
> 1.Meine Cura 4 berührt leicht den Bremssattel (Shimano _SM_-_MA_-F180P/P2) an meiner Gabel (Fox 34 Step Cast FP 120mm). Ich brauchte dabei aber keine Kraft, um es zu montieren und es sieht auch nicht aus, als ob sich irgendwas biegt oder auf Spannung ist. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob das wg. Vibrationen ö.ä. nicht optimal ist. Passt die Kombi?
> ...




1: was meinst du genau? Deine cura berührt den Bremssattel? Du meinst dein Bremssattel berührt den Adapter?

2) Sollte nicht schlimm sein. Schau Mal ins Bremsenkompendium. Wichtig ist nur, das alle Kolben mobil sind, also vor und vor allem wieder zurück gehen. 
Im Bremsenkompendium steht:

5 Bremskolben mobilisieren
Die Bremskolben sollten bei der Betätigung des Bremshebels beidseitig gleichmäßig raus 
und wieder reingehen.
➢ Ziehst du am Hebel, kommen beide Beläge / (zwei/vier) Bremskolben raus.
➢ Löst du den Hebel, sollten alle wieder ein Stück zurückgehen.
Bei 4 Kolbenbremsen sieht man oft nicht, ob sich BEIDE Bremskolben einer Seite 
bewegen. Hierzu musst du dann die Bremsbeläge ausbauen. 
Ist keine Scheibe / Hindernis vorhanden, so rutschten die Kolben immer ein kleines 
Stück weiter raus, als sie dann wieder reingehen. Das dient dem automatischen Ver-
schleißausgleich der Bremsbeläge, die Bremskolben kommen mit zunehmendem Belag 
Verschleiß weiter aus dem Bremssattel.
 ACHTUNG! Das bitte gut im Auge halten!
 Nicht zu weit raus drücken 2-3 mm reichen!
Hast du die Bremsbeläge gewechselt und / oder die Bremskolben ganz rein gedrückt so 
wird es sein das beim raus pumpen ein Bremskolben schneller rauskommt als der andere 
und eher an der Scheibe anliegt, dann erst kommt der andere raus. Das stört meistens nicht. 
Wichtig ist, dass beide auch wieder zurück- / reingehen, wenn die Beläge die Scheibe 
erreicht haben und sich die Scheibe dann frei drehen kann. Klemmt einer oder mehrere 
dann sollten diese mobilisiert werden.


----------



## Gluehhops (20. Juli 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> 1: was meinst du genau? Deine cura berührt den Bremssattel? Du meinst dein Bremssattel berührt den Adapter?



Sorry - habe mich gerade erst in das Thema eingenerdet 

Du hast genau richtig vermutet, ich meinte, dass mein Bremssattel den Adapter von Shimano berührt. Ist das akzeptabel oder muss ich einen original Formula Adapter kaufen?

Vielen Dank auch für die Infos zu den Kolben! Dann brauche ich mir wohl keine Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## trischi24 (20. Juli 2020)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> Sorry ?‍♂️ habe mich gerade erst in das Thema eingenerdet
> 
> Du hast genau richtig vermutet, ich meinte, dass mein Bremssattel den Adapter von Shimano berührt. Ist das akzeptabel oder muss ich einen original Formula Adapter kaufen?



Stell doch mal ein Bild von dem montierten Sattel ein. Ist der Adapter richtig rum? Dann kollidiert das nämlich uU auch. Ich denke der Hersteller des Adapters sollte keinen Unterschied machen. Allerdings würde ich auch nicht drauf schwören...


----------



## Gluehhops (20. Juli 2020)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Stell doch mal ein Bild von dem montierten Sattel ein. Ist der Adapter richtig rum? Dann kollidiert das nämlich uU auch. Ich denke der Hersteller des Adapters sollte keinen Unterschied machen. Allerdings würde ich auch nicht drauf schwören...



Bild mache ich gerne heute Abend, also "Up" auf dem Adapter zeigt nach oben und er ist in der gleichen Ausrichtung angebracht, wie bei meiner SLX, die vorher damit montiert war.


----------



## Gluehhops (20. Juli 2020)

Hier noch das versprochene Bild - zwischen Sattel und Adapter war auch vor dem Verschrauben an den Stellen, wo die Schrauben durchführen, kein Spalt zu erkennen. Der Sattel wurde also nicht durch die Zugspannung der Schrauben an den Adapter herangepresst.


----------



## hans7 (21. Juli 2020)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> Hier noch das versprochene Bild - zwischen Sattel und Adapter war auch vor dem Verschrauben an den Stellen, wo die Schrauben durchführen, kein Spalt zu erkennen. Der Sattel wurde also nicht durch die Zugspannung der Schrauben an den Adapter herangepresst.



Also wenn da kein Druck auf dem Adapter vom Sattel ist, und die Schrauben fest sind, sollte es passen. 
Aber bei einer Bremse würde ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und einen richtig passenden Adapter nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FJ836 (21. Juli 2020)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> Hier noch das versprochene Bild - zwischen Sattel und Adapter war auch vor dem Verschrauben an den Stellen, wo die Schrauben durchführen, kein Spalt zu erkennen. Der Sattel wurde also nicht durch die Zugspannung der Schrauben an den Adapter herangepresst.



Deswegen hat der Originale Formula Adapter  ne ausgeprägte Rundung an der Stelle ... die zwei 18er Kolben der Cura4 brauchen halt mehr Platz.

Denk aber auch nicht das es ein Sicherheitstechnisches Problem is ... eher lässt sich die Bremse vllt nicht perfekt ausrichten.


----------



## joernssen (28. Juli 2020)

Servus, ich fahre aktuell die "normale" Cura. Weiß jemand, ob ich einfach die Bremssättel von der Cura4 montieren kann? Oder kann es da zu Problemen kommen? So wie ich es auf Fotos sehe, sind die Geber und die Leitung ja eigentlich gleich, oder?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (28. Juli 2020)

joernssen schrieb:


> Servus, ich fahre aktuell die "normale" Cura. Weiß jemand, ob ich einfach die Bremssättel von der Cura4 montieren kann? Oder kann es da zu Problemen kommen? So wie ich es auf Fotos sehe, sind die Geber und die Leitung ja eigentlich gleich, oder?


Kannst du machen.


----------



## mihael (18. August 2020)

Kannst du bedenkenlos machen. Lg


----------



## youdio (19. Januar 2021)

Ich switche von Magura MT5 auf Formula Cura und hätte zwei Fragen dazu:
Ich suche nach einem Bleedingkit für die Cura. Das ist nicht so einfach, da die Universal Bleedkits "für Formula Bremsen" sich meist auf die älteren DOT-Bremsen beziehen. Das wäre mir eigentlich egal, wenn ich wüsste, ob die Anschlussgewinde gleich sind, bzw. ob auch Anschlussgewinde von Magura oder Shimano Kits (M5 oder M6) passen? Außerdem würde mich interessieren, ob man statt des Formula Mineralöls auch das Magura Royal Blood oder Trickstuff Bionol (wegen der besseren Umweltverträglichkeit) nutzen kann. Any ideas? Dankeschön.


----------



## Xayok (19. Januar 2021)

youdio schrieb:


> Ich switche von Magura MT5 auf Formula Cura und hätte zwei Fragen dazu:
> Ich suche nach einem Bleedingkit für die Cura. Das ist nicht so einfach, da die Universal Bleedkits "für Formula Bremsen" sich meist auf die älteren DOT-Bremsen beziehen. Das wäre mir eigentlich egal, wenn ich wüsste, ob die Anschlussgewinde gleich sind, bzw. ob auch Anschlussgewinde von Magura oder Shimano Kits (M5 oder M6) passen? Außerdem würde mich interessieren, ob man statt des Formula Mineralöls auch das Magura Royal Blood oder Trickstuff Bionol (wegen der besseren Umweltverträglichkeit) nutzen kann. Any ideas? Dankeschön.


Magura Royalblood ist nicht zu empfehlen, zu hohe Viskosität (nicht dünnflüssig genug).
Bionol ohne Gewähr, das sollte aber von der Viskosität kein Problem sein.

Grüße
André


----------



## youdio (19. Januar 2021)

Xayok schrieb:


> Magura Royalblood ist nicht zu empfehlen, zu hohe Viskosität (nicht dünnflüssig genug).
> Bionol ohne Gewähr, das sollte aber von der Viskosität kein Problem sein.
> 
> Grüße
> André


Vielen Dank. Dann habe ich das noch in Unmengen vorrätige Royal Blood aus dem Kopf gestrichen ;-)
Das mit dem Entlüftungskit bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Das von BC für Formula Cura kostet unglaubliche 35€ ohne Öl und ich bräuchte nur die richtigen Anschlussgewinde für den Bremssattel. Wenn ich mir das Heinzelmann Bleedingkit anschaue, das für ALLE Bremsen taugen soll, sind da M4, M5 und M6 Adapter dabei. Das hieße doch, dass Magura oder Shimano Anschlüsse auch passen müssten?!


----------



## Xayok (19. Januar 2021)

youdio schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Dann habe ich das noch in Unmengen vorrätige Royal Blood aus dem Kopf gestrichen ;-)
> Das mit dem Entlüftungskit bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Das von BC für Formula Cura kostet unglaubliche 35€ ohne Öl und ich bräuchte nur die richtigen Anschlussgewinde für den Bremssattel. Wenn ich mir das Heinzelmann Bleedingkit anschaue, das für ALLE Bremsen taugen soll, sind da M4, M5 und M6 Adapter dabei. Das hieße doch, dass Magura oder Shimano Anschlüsse auch passen müssten?!


Es passen Avid und Formula Anschlüsse.


----------



## xalex (19. Januar 2021)

Ich nutze zufrieden das hier





						Bleed Kit RB - für Gabel, Sattelstütze und Bremse
					

Entlüftungskit passend für: Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstützen, Xloc Remoteinheiten und Brakeforceone Scheibenbremsen. Formula: Cura, Cura E




					www.bleedkit.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (1. Februar 2021)

Fahre 2x die Cura 2 und 1x die Cura 4 mit Bionol, funktioniert bisher.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (1. Februar 2021)

youdio schrieb:


> Ich switche von Magura MT5 auf Formula Cura und hätte zwei Fragen dazu:
> Ich suche nach einem Bleedingkit für die Cura. Das ist nicht so einfach, da die Universal Bleedkits "für Formula Bremsen" sich meist auf die älteren DOT-Bremsen beziehen. Das wäre mir eigentlich egal, wenn ich wüsste, ob die Anschlussgewinde gleich sind, bzw. ob auch Anschlussgewinde von Magura oder Shimano Kits (M5 oder M6) passen? Außerdem würde mich interessieren, ob man statt des Formula Mineralöls auch das Magura Royal Blood oder Trickstuff Bionol (wegen der besseren Umweltverträglichkeit) nutzen kann. Any ideas? Dankeschön.


Nutze das Bionol und geht einwandfrei. Als Bleedkit habe ich auch das:


xalex schrieb:


> Ich nutze zufrieden das hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## feddbemme (1. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Es gibt für die Cura ja einen 90° Leitungs-Abgang, wie hier im Test aufgeführt: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2486263?in=set
Das scheint diese Leitung hier zu sein: https://www.bike24.de/p1419072.html?menu=1000,2,15
Die geraden Leitungen werden ja mit der übergestülpten Mutter montiert.  Für den 90° Abgang fehlt dort in der Abbildung daher noch eine passende Schraube, mit der die Leitung am Bremssattel montiert werden kann.
Weiß jemand, wo man diese Schraube aktuell her bekommt oder ob die doch dabei ist?


----------



## Xayok (1. Februar 2021)

feddbemme schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Es gibt für die Cura ja einen 90° Leitungs-Abgang, wie hier im Test aufgeführt: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2486263?in=set
> Das scheint diese Leitung hier zu sein: https://www.bike24.de/p1419072.html?menu=1000,2,15
> ...


Mit der Schraube allein ist es nicht getan, es braucht das passende Abgangsstück an der Bremse.
Die Bezeichnung bei Bike24 stimmt auch nicht, die Leitungen unterscheiden sich zwischen Cura X und Cura nicht.
90° Abgang ist ursprünglich nur OE gewesen, es gibt bisher vereinzelte Nachrüstbauteile.


----------



## feddbemme (2. Februar 2021)

Ok, schon mal vielen Dank für die Info. Sonst hätte ich mich wahrscheinlich gewundert, wo ich die Schraube dann hin schrauben soll.
Leider ist die Dokumentation davon auf der Formula Seite eher dürftig und die Verfügbarkeit von Teilen ja aktuell eh eher mau. Dann werde ich wahrscheinlich erstmal den geraden Leitungsabgang montieren und hoffen, dass die Schlaufe mit dem Original PM-Adapter von Formula nicht ganz so ausladend ist wie mit dem noch vorhandenen Adapter von Magura


----------



## isartrailsurfer (21. Februar 2021)

Servus, kann mir jmd einen Link schicken, wo ich Oliven und Pins für die Cura4 einzeln bekomme? Ich brauch ja hoffentlich nicht das ganz Anschlusskit, wenn ich die Leitungen kürzen möchte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xayok (21. Februar 2021)

Du kannst bei deinem Händler fragen, sonst gibt es die Pins und die O-Ringe im 10er Pack.


----------



## hans7 (21. Februar 2021)

isartrailsurfer schrieb:


> Servus, kann mir jmd einen Link schicken, wo ich Oliven und Pins für die Cura4 einzeln bekomme? Ich brauch ja hoffentlich nicht das ganz Anschlusskit, wenn ich die Leitungen kürzen möchte?


here it is:






						Formula Anschluss-Quetschhülse (Olive) - 1 Stück - FD40013-40
					

Anschluss-Quetschhülse (Olive) für Formula Scheibenbremsen. 1 Stück.




					www.bike24.de
				



 oder hier das Set









						Formula Anschlussstück Kit für Cura
					

Zum Anschluss der Bremsleitung an den Bremshebel. Kompatibilität:Formula CuraHerstellernummer:FD40024-40 Lieferumfang:1 x Leitungstülle1 x Überwurfmutter1 x Olive1 x Insertpin1 x O-Ring




					www.bike-components.de
				




die einzelnen Teile sind aktuell mühsam zu finden, hast recht.

Sonst schau mal bei nubuk bikes. die habe auch viele Kleinteile von Formula


----------



## isartrailsurfer (22. Februar 2021)

Xayok schrieb:


> Du kannst bei deinem Händler fragen, sonst gibt es die Pins und die O-Ringe im 10er Pack.


Danke, aber sowas wie ein Händler existiert in meiner Welt nicht. Leider.


----------



## youdio (22. Februar 2021)

isartrailsurfer schrieb:


> Servus, kann mir jmd einen Link schicken, wo ich Oliven und Pins für die Cura4 einzeln bekomme? Ich brauch ja hoffentlich nicht das ganz Anschlusskit, wenn ich die Leitungen kürzen möchte?


Ich habe bei meiner Cura2 eine Olive und eine Pin versehentlich vernichtet. Da ich für meine alte Magura MT5 noch eine Olive und ein Pin übrig hatte, habe ich diese verwendet. Geht uneingeschränkt gut. Vielleicht gibt's diese ja einzeln?!


----------



## isartrailsurfer (22. Februar 2021)

Das ist interesant, also ohne O Ring usw? Ich hab mittlerweile was bei bc gefunden. Etwas teurer als bei Shimano, aber passt schon. Danke an alle für die Tips


----------



## Squealer (8. März 2021)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein "Problem" mit meiner neuen Cura4. Fahre sie mit 200er Scheiben an einem Banshee Prime V3. Sie ist zwar noch nicht eingebremst, aber das Bremsvermögen bisher lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig. Nach den vielen positiven Reviews hätte ich hier mit einem Anker oder "Stock zwischen die Speichen Gefühl" gerechnet. 
Der Hebelweg ist insgesamt sehr lang, erst kurz vorm Lenker greift die Bremse ordentlich und dafür ist wiederum viel Finger/Handkraft notwendig. Zudem fühlt sich der Hebelweg irgendwie etwas "störrisch" an. Also nicht so wirklich smooth, eher als wäre ein kleiner konstanter Widerstand vorhanden. Und der Druckpunkt ist quasi nicht vorhanden. Sehr schwammig. Man merkt eher, dass der Widerstand (wie oben beschrieben) am Ende einfach so stark wird, dass dies dann den sog. "Druckpunkt" darstellt.

Zum Vergleich habe ich einer 2014er Shimano Deore Scheibenbremse mit 180er Schreiben. Die packt deutlich mehr zu und der Druckpunkt ist viel knackiger als bei der Cura 4. 

Kommt das jemandem bekannt vor? Ich befürchte, dass mit meiner Bremse was nicht stimmt. Schlecht entlüftet? Das Bike kam mit Bremse direkt vom Hersteller und sollte entlüftet sein.

Würde gerne mal eine Einschätzung von euch hören. Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## trischi24 (8. März 2021)

Hi, 
also kein oder ein schlechter Druckpunkt schreit ja nach Luft in der Bremse.
Als meine Cura schlecht entlüftet war, hatte pumpen (1-2 Minuten) am Geber Besserung gebracht, zumindest kurzfristig. Kannste ja mal spaßeshalber probieren. 
Fühlt sich der Hebelweg denn auf beiden Seiten gleich störrisch an? Das wiederum  könnte auch eine schlechte/Defekte Lagerung der Hebel sein.

Cheers.


----------



## xalex (8. März 2021)

Squealer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein "Problem" mit meiner neuen Cura4. Fahre sie mit 200er Scheiben an einem Banshee Prime V3. Sie ist zwar noch nicht eingebremst, aber das Bremsvermögen bisher lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig. Nach den vielen positiven Reviews hätte ich hier mit einem Anker oder "Stock zwischen die Speichen Gefühl" gerechnet.
> Der Hebelweg ist insgesamt sehr lang, erst kurz vorm Lenker greift die Bremse ordentlich und dafür ist wiederum viel Finger/Handkraft notwendig. Zudem fühlt sich der Hebelweg irgendwie etwas "störrisch" an. Also nicht so wirklich smooth, eher als wäre ein kleiner konstanter Widerstand vorhanden. Und der Druckpunkt ist quasi nicht vorhanden. Sehr schwammig. Man merkt eher, dass der Widerstand (wie oben beschrieben) am Ende einfach so stark wird, dass dies dann den sog. "Druckpunkt" darstellt.
> ...


Hm. So kenne ich das eigentlich nicht. So ein bisschen hört sich das so an,  als wären die bremssättel nicht mittig ausgerichtet.  
Überprüfe das doch sicherheitshalber.  Ich nutze die Methode,  die der user Schildbürger in seinem Kompendium beschreibt und habe gute Erfahrungen damit. 

Generell ist die cura stärker als die shimano,  aber besser dosierbar.  Die shimano habe ich als unangenehm bissig in Erinnerung.  D. H. dieses Stock in die Speichen Ding macht die cura zum Glück erst mal nicht


----------



## Xayok (8. März 2021)

Squealer schrieb:


> Sie ist zwar noch nicht eingebremst, aber


Ich würde hier nochmal ansetzen, nach Ausrichtung der Bremssättel die Bremse einbremsen.
Parkplatztest ist bei der Bremse manchmal ähnlich aussagekräftig wie der Parkplatztest der Gabel.
Sollte sich anschließend nichts gebessert haben, weiterschauen. Dann lässt sich vermutlich auch mehr sagen.


----------



## feddbemme (8. März 2021)

Bei einem Freund hatten wir es auch an der Cura4, dass der Leerweg sehr lang war. Man musste den Hebel fast komplett raus stellen, damit der Druckpunkt vor dem Lenker kam.
Wir haben dann die Kolben mobilisiert und danach war alles schick, der Druckpunkt hat anschließend auch gepasst. Vielleicht hilft das ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdio (8. März 2021)

Squealer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein "Problem" mit meiner neuen Cura4. Fahre sie mit 200er Scheiben an einem Banshee Prime V3. Sie ist zwar noch nicht eingebremst, aber das Bremsvermögen bisher lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig. Nach den vielen positiven Reviews hätte ich hier mit einem Anker oder "Stock zwischen die Speichen Gefühl" gerechnet.
> Der Hebelweg ist insgesamt sehr lang, erst kurz vorm Lenker greift die Bremse ordentlich und dafür ist wiederum viel Finger/Handkraft notwendig. Zudem fühlt sich der Hebelweg irgendwie etwas "störrisch" an. Also nicht so wirklich smooth, eher als wäre ein kleiner konstanter Widerstand vorhanden. Und der Druckpunkt ist quasi nicht vorhanden. Sehr schwammig. Man merkt eher, dass der Widerstand (wie oben beschrieben) am Ende einfach so stark wird, dass dies dann den sog. "Druckpunkt" darstellt.
> ...


Mit den „normalen“ Formula Scheiben bremsten die bei mir auch nicht gut. Ich habe nun Shimano Scheiben. Die gehen super. Was den Druckpunkt betrifft, würde ich auf jeden Fall entlüften. Nach dem Einbremsen sind das dann tolle Bremsen!


----------



## Chillout_KA (14. März 2021)

Ich habe es hier irgendwo schonmal gelesen finde es aber nicht mehr...

Kann mir jemand die O-Ring Größe sagen die man für die Entlüftungsschraube benötigt?


----------



## muddiver (14. März 2021)

3x1


----------



## Chillout_KA (14. März 2021)

Super, Danke


----------



## BeatB (14. März 2021)

Vielleicht hilft dieser Beitrag von Formula ab 4:40 bezüglich dem Druckpunkt.


----------



## Exxun (18. März 2021)

Mein neuere Rahmen hat jetzt hinten is2000 statt PM. Von der Kabelverlegung wäre es jetzt deutlich besser wenn die Leitung 90 Grad nach unten weg ginge. Gibt's da Möglichkeit das umzubauen?


----------



## Squealer (18. März 2021)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Gestern hatte ich einen Werkstatttermin. Der Händler bot mir an die Kosten für eine Reparatur zu übernehmen, also habe ich nicht lange gezögert.

Die Werkstatt sagte mir dann allerdings, dass das Verhalten der Bremse so weitgehend normal wäre und zeigte mir zum Vergleich auch eine andere Cura 4 an einem anderen Bike. Da war der Hebelweg tatsächlich auch ziemlich lang und der Druckpunkt kam recht spät und war schwammig.
Da bei mir der Druckpunkt jedoch hinten knackiger und insg. die Hebelweiten nochmal eine Spur weiter waren, bestätigte man mir, dass sie das auf jeden Fall hinkriegen würden.
Dazu gab es noch ein bisschen Tech-Talk über Bremsen, Beläge etc. und am Ende stellte ich fest, dass ich wahrscheinlich mit einer anderen Bremse auch nicht unbedingt glücklicher wäre und ich es im Zweifelsfall noch mit anderen Belägen probieren könnte.

Abends das Rad geholt und siehe da: WOW! Die haben wohl heimlich neue Bremsen verbaut?! Druckpunkt ist da, ist deutlich knackiger, der Hebelweg somit kürzer und die Bremse packt jetzt zu - und das obwohl sie eigentlich noch nicht eingefahren ist (das habe ich mir noch aufgespart haha^^).

Also alles in allem bin ich jetzt zufrieden. Jetzt kann ich auch ruhigen Gewissens ins Gelände damit ohne Todesängste zu verspüren.

Werkstatt-Tipp in Nürnberg: Fahrradkiste!


----------



## Exxun (18. März 2021)

Falls jmd auf 90 ° umbauen will, das ist bereits fertige Leitung






						Bremsleitungs-Set Banjo FORMULA CURA Mattschwarz #FD50541-00 | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Bremsleitungs-Set Banjo FORMULA CURA Mattschwarz #FD50541-00 ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com
				




Nur Banjo hat # FD40283-10


----------



## isartrailsurfer (29. März 2021)

Hallo Experten,
kann man den Speedlock eigentlich auch am Bremshebel montieren und die Quetschdichtung unten am Sattel? Ich tausche gerne die Gabel mit dem anderen Bike, da wäre das quasi plug n play. Bremse und Leitung bleibt an der Gabel,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (29. April 2021)

Ist das normal, dass oben 1,5-2mm Belag freibleiben? Mir kommt das ganz schön viel vor.






Foto schwierig, aber man erkennt's. 160er Scheibe, also kein Adapter.


----------



## Xayok (29. April 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ist das normal, dass oben 1,5-2mm Belag freibleiben? Mir kommt das ganz schön viel vor.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1261471
> 
> Foto schwierig, aber man erkennt's. 160er Scheibe, also kein Adapter.


Ist die Aufnahme generisch PM6? Sah es mit anderer Bremse zuvor besser aus?

Ich hatte das Problem bisher nicht, habe die Bremsen aber auch ausschließlich mit IS Rahmen und Adapter verwendet.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. April 2021)

Xayok schrieb:


> Ist die Aufnahme generisch PM6? Sah es mit anderer Bremse zuvor besser aus?



Ja, klar

Die Bremse vorher (E3) sah tatsächlich besser aus, aber auch eher hoch.


----------



## Xayok (29. April 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ja, klar
> 
> Die Bremse vorher (E3) sah tatsächlich besser aus, aber auch eher hoch.


Vergleiche es doch bitte einmal mit den PM Vorgaben, beispielsweise hier zu finden: https://media1.rosebikes.de/cms/magura_bremsscheibenadapter_d.pdf

A sollte 55,9 sein. Eventuell ist es minimal mehr? Zu viel Lack drauf auf der PM Aufnahme?


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. April 2021)

In der Tat: 1mm zuviel. Entweder Pfusch oder es ist dem Eingelenkhinterbau geschuldet (Achse in der Schwinge, Bremse au der Druckstrebe), wobei die Winkeländerung da so gering ist, dass das definitiv zuviel wäre.


----------



## Xayok (30. April 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> In der Tat: 1mm zuviel. Entweder Pfusch oder es ist dem Eingelenkhinterbau geschuldet (Achse in der Schwinge, Bremse au der Druckstrebe), wobei die Winkeländerung da so gering ist, dass das definitiv zuviel wäre.


Das könnte es sein, wenn du die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lässt oder ihn rausnimmst, kannst du prüfen, ob im SAG oder beim vollen Einfedern eventuell die Scheibe eventuell tiefer eingreift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (19. Juni 2021)

Die Cura 4 erhält wohl ein Update









						First Look: Formula's Prototype Dual Crown Enduro Fork & New Lightweight Brakes - Pinkbike
					

The target weight for the new fork is 2270 grams, an impressive figure for a dual crown.




					m.pinkbike.com


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (19. Juni 2021)

Oh cool. So wie es aussieht kann der neue Hebel beim alten Geber nachgerüstet werden. Und sogar mit Leerwegverstellung. Das wird viele freuen.


----------



## Caese (9. Oktober 2021)

ich komme mal mit 2 Fragen um die Ecke:

für mich steht ein Service am Geber an - mir scheint die Hauptdichtung kaputt zu sein. Hat jemand mal ein Servicehandbuch oder ein Video dazu gesehen? Oder eine vollständige Explosionszeichnung? Ich könnte  natürlich auch einfach drauf losfummeln...

Das andere ist der Leitungsabgang; es scheint ja das oben verlinkte 40 € Leitungsbanjo zu geben. Gibt es eine Alternative, die auch passt und nicht so lächerlich teuer ist?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## mihael (17. Oktober 2021)

ich sehe mich derzeit auch nach anderen Leitungen um, um nicht ständig zwischen Magura, Shimano und Formula Leitungen zu wechseln. Mitunter wäre die Tricktuff Variante etwas?


----------

